# Gurkha Legend Churchill Cigar Review - wow!!



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

Have had a 5 pack in the humi for a couple of months now and the wait was worth it.The aroma, construction and flavour were superb and was what i ...

Read the full review here: Gurkha Legend Churchill Cigar Review - wow!!


----------

